# Sadberge reservoir



## 227angrydonkeys (Aug 31, 2010)

This is my first report on here and i just had my trusty tigerfur clad fuji point and shoot with me, so go easy!!

I came upon this beast of a reservoir due to it being a haven for bmxicans on account of its huge brick transitioned sides. i discovered it to be around 10 miles from my mothers house i nthe norht east so i popped by to pay my respects to anyone who had the balls to ride it. The reservoir itself stands empty and defunct as it has bene replaced by a much larger more modern one around 3 miles away at long newton. I arrived there to discover it deserted apart from a very very tired old fox in the bottom of the reservoir, he had obviously bene stuck in there for some considerable time and wanted out, he was very tame and tired so we had a sandwich and i decided i would try and get him out. so i left and returned with a large tarpaulin, a lenght of rope, some thick gloves and a packet of value mince and chicken. i was gone half an hour, but when i got back he was being torn to pieces by a bunch of pikeys with a couple of lurcher dogs. not good. i discarded my fox rescuing equipment and waited til they had left , then got on with getting into the reservoir and taking some pics.
heres the pics:





































the brickwork is actually in very good condition and must have been quite the construction project.
thanks for looking.


----------



## Krypton (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww shame about the fox. Ive never seen inside here before!

The Sadberge ROC Post used to be right next to here.

Nice pictures too!

Krypton


----------



## RichardH (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the insides of reservoirs, and this one is no different. Thanks. 

Sorry about the fox. Bastards.


----------



## Alansworld (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pix, very interesting. The fox story saddened me. Damn buggers and their half-wild bloody dogs.

But re the reservoir - never seen a dry one before, and very surprised to see that it's so shallow. Thought they'd be much deeper than that. Dunno how deep, just deeper!

Alan


----------



## night crawler (Aug 31, 2010)

Good report but a shame about the fox, shame you could not have gotten hime out sooner. Would not supprise me if the bastards put him there tostart with.  hope something nasty befalls them.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 31, 2010)

Like everyone else, the fox story absolutely sickens me. Poor mite. 

Great reservoir though. Great way of finding out about it too...ya never know where leads can come from.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww the story about the fox is sad 

Good pics. Looks an intresting place.


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah i was really hoping to have him out of there, he looked all worn out from it.but i wasnt going to just grab him and try n climb out. i dont think that would have gone well. i have a healthy dislike of pikies and their tyre burning , matress abandoning cheap tarmaccing ways, but this made me feel a little ill if im honest.
i want to go back there at some point when theres bmxicans in there cos id love to see someone ride the beast.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so angry about the fox  Why do this to a defenceless animal that only needed help. 

Aside from this I like your shots and that you attempted to help the poor animal. 

Sorry but I have a problem with cruel treatment to any animal except for maybe wasps


----------

